# 02 X-Trail using oil & water - power loss



## flanatrail (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,

I have an 2002 X Trail 2.0 Ltre petrol that has started to use approx 1/2 ltre of oil per 200 miles and needs water top up's regularly. I thought the car felt slightly sluggish and this was confirmed when tugging my caravan around as the car does not have the power it prev had when towing.
The car has been checked by a garage and they say that there are no oil leaks and no oil in the water plus the emissions appear OK they say. This has become a bit of a mystery now.
Around the time of noticing that water/oil was being used I had the engine warning light flashing on and off and the catalyst was replaced (first 2 replacement cats were non Nissan and light would not go off, so Nissan cat was put on by garage).
Spent over a £1000 now on cat and an oil change and still I have engine troubles. Can anyone offer some advice on what could be the issue before I get it looked at by Nissan this time.

Thanks in Advance.



-- 
Thanks,
Tony
:wtf:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Tony,

Sounds like your engine became the victim of the loose butterfly intake screws and one of them (or more) found their way inside the engine and may have caused serious damage to the pistons and cylinder walls.

Read all about it on the Australian X-Trail Forum HERE

You need to ask your dealer to remove the lower intake and inspect these screws to make sure that none of them is missing and if any of them is indeed missing, you will need a new engine. There is no other way of fixing the damage caused by these screws.

Good luck to you mate.


----------



## flanatrail (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info Aussietrail. Would my engine be the same with these type of screws then? Looking at the link you gave me, 'jalalski' mentions noticing immediate engine hesitation and the engine will be misfiring. I can't say my car is doing this and the power loss like I mentioned, is more noticeable when towing. Maybe one of these screws is coming loose?


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I have an 06 x-trail is this something I have to worry about? It is a Canadian x-trail.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flanatrail said:


> Thanks for the info Aussietrail. Would my engine be the same with these type of screws then? Looking at the link you gave me, 'jalalski' mentions noticing immediate engine hesitation and the engine will be misfiring. I can't say my car is doing this and the power loss like I mentioned, is more noticeable when towing. Maybe one of these screws is coming loose?


Yes Tony, your engine would also have these screws, the set-up is identical between the QR25DE and QR20DE engines and they both have the secondary lower intake with these butterfly screws. The main symptoms are loss of power and excessive oil usage, but you can also tell the damage by removing the spark plugs and having a look at them, one of them or more will be shot and would look completely black which suggests an internal engine problem.

"jalalski" is me on the Aussie Forum


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

derek flint said:


> I have an 06 x-trail is this something I have to worry about? It is a Canadian x-trail.


There has been no confirmed reports of this problem in Canadian xtrails as there is a high possibility that the Canadian version xtrail was assembled at a different manufacturing plant by Nissan or they have used the updated butterfly screws set-up with spring washers which later Nissan decided to use for 2006 and up xtrail models.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Is there anyway the dealership or a mechanic can tell without pulling the engine apart?And with the new washer setup as you stated in your last post that should not be a problem?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

derek flint said:


> Is there anyway the dealership or a mechanic can tell without pulling the engine apart?And with the new washer setup as you stated in your last post that should not be a problem?


The only way to check if all 8 screws are still in place is to remove the lower intake manifold at the back of the engine and visually inspect them. There has been no cases reported on a 2006 and up model xtrails with this problem, so I can only presume that the washers did the trick.


----------



## katycat (May 23, 2009)

I am currently dealing with this issue on my 2005 nissan xtrail! Having difficulty with the dealerships here in Ontario. It is currently booked in again due to loss of power, burning oil and a ruff idol.

Very frustrating situation.

Katy


----------

